# Platinum HD



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Is Platinum HD free for all existing classic HD+ customers?

I Have bronze HD and currently do not have platinum hd. Can i call dish and add platinum hd for free?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

quizzer said:


> Is Platinum HD free for all existing classic HD+ customers?
> 
> I Have bronze HD and currently do not have platinum hd. Can i call dish and add platinum hd for free?


Probably.

I'd use the online chat. 

Go to http://www.dishnetwork.com/ and click "contact us" near the bottom of the page.
The next page will have a "Live Chat & Support" box at the bottom of the left column where you click "chat now."
At the next page, for this kind of thing I click on "Current Customer General Questions (Customer Service)".
That will take you to some boxes to be filled in. Fill them in with info related to the account, and note that you leave the "Account PIN" box blank. Have the primary receiver number handy as you may be asked for it.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

phrelin said:


> That will take you to some boxes to be filled in. Fill them in with info related to the account, and note that you leave the "Account PIN" box blank. Have the primary receiver number handy as you may be asked for it.


Why not fill in the PIN if you have one? Saves time and stress.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I had Gold Hd.

I called and asked about Platinum. The foreign support rep. said it would cost another $10 a month!

I logged in to My Dish account and went to add/remove programming. I selected both Platinum and Silver HD. The total came to $15 *less* than my current charges.

I don't get FXM or HMC or several other channels I never watched anyway. But I now get all the extra Platinum HD channels. I got the first months bill, and yes indeed it is $15 less. Go Figure.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't even see a Platinum HD option when I log in online.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

bnborg said:


> I had Gold Hd.
> 
> I called and asked about Platinum. The foreign support rep. said it would cost another $10 a month!
> 
> ...


The price drop is because you dropped from the Classic Gold 250 with Gold HD to the Classic Silver 200 with Silver + Platinum HD.

There shows the easy way to get the free Platinum HD. Change your package. You can always go back then the Plat HD stays.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

fsquid said:


> I don't even see a Platinum HD option when I log in online.


I don't see it now either. They seem to have removed it as an option.

The only mention of it I see is on the DishNetwork .com Packages page, where it says it is included with any HD package.

Do you now get channels such as MGM(385), HDNMV(383) or UNIHD(366)?

If you don't, you may have to change something.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I will look when I get home. I pay for the Gold HD, so I should get the MGM and UNIHD now?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

You should--but you probably are not.

If you do not have the Platinum channels, such as the examples in my previous post, you can try what I did. Log in to DishNetwork.

When your account page opens, click "programming" on the left. Make a change. What I did was to select "Classic Silver 200" instead of Gold. Go ahead and order it. If you like all the programming you had before, go back to the programming page and change it back. Order it that way, and you should still have the Platinum channels.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

will I have to pay a downgrade fee?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Bet on a $5 downgrade fee charged by doing it online.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

It did not appear on my bill.

But then, I am a long time customer.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Satellite Guys US showing that there maybe
3 new HD channels coming to Platinum HD next week
one being EPIX HD from Viacom, MGM, and Lionsgate


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

In early January, I did this change online via a method discussed on fatwallet.com where I click to Change and remove the HD, then click to add programming and added the Platinum & HD. No change fee, but the normal add and minus of the same charges done to complete the change. I know that I wanted to do this before 2/1/2010 pricing and whatever else changes.

Process described here: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/941627 (first post..scroll down to existing customers).

Rasheed


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

this is a better thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162400&highlight=Platinum+HD+free
Lots of great info, in that thread.


----------



## mikant (Apr 7, 2004)

I was paying the 10 bucks for Platinum, so tried changing via the website. There were no options in the HD programmin block, so I tried chat. I asked if I could get HD and Platinum bundled, but the csr on the other end said they don't do that. I called a few hours later and asked to have them bundled. The csr said sure no problem, I would save 10 bucks a month and didn't mention a 5 dollar change fee. I checked the web page later that day and hd+platinum showed up in the HD programming block. Will have to check what the next bill indicates.


----------

